# Buried in a swamp.



## windyridgebowman (Oct 3, 2013)

My uncle found this while digging green hedge out of the swamp. Power-washed and dried for a while. He asked me to cut a few pieces and ask for an I.D. It is dark, dark, brown fading to coal black. Fairly open grain,some figure, sorry the pic's were taken inside. Sort of looks like Bog oak to me , but i'm sure it's not been buried for 5,000 years.The Hedge gets mineral stained from the mud, I suppose oak or walnut could also.I sanded the 1 1/2 blank on one end and tried a closeup. thanks for any help. Chuck.


----------



## Gary Max (Oct 3, 2013)

Grain pattern looks like oak to me---------nice score


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Oct 3, 2013)

Gary Max said:


> Grain pattern looks like oak to me---------nice score



diddo on that.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 3, 2013)

Looks like oak to me also. Could be something else of course but it's beyond my experience to guess on just by grain alone. Nice stuff.


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 3, 2013)

I learn something new every day. I didn't know Ohio had them thar swamps. I'll be dad gum.
That is some interesting wood Chuck. I would turn a peice if you want me to, to see what it looked like.

Ray


----------



## phinds (Oct 3, 2013)

can you get larger/closer pics, especially of the end grain?


----------



## Kevin (Oct 3, 2013)

:teethlaugh:


----------



## windyridgebowman (Oct 3, 2013)

Kevin said:


> :teethlaugh:



Never heard of brown heart, unless that was a joke... then lol. I'll try to cut a bigger piece and get a daylight picture. It was dug from a bog by an Irishman, so we could call it" poor mans bog oak" ha ha. I couldn't afford the real thing. It does have a peat fire smell to it when cut. A pint of stout and a shot of bushmill's and I could have been back in Ireland.


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 3, 2013)

My guess is oak as well, has lots of tannins in it, and turns black like that easily when you give it the vinegar and steel wool treatment, maybe something acidic where it was submerged....


----------



## winters98 (Oct 3, 2013)

What ever it is I look forward to seeing pictures of whatever is made from it.


----------



## Keith (Oct 4, 2013)

I have turned some oak from the swamps, it was a little more gray than this, Im going out on a limb and saying it is oak too. Must have been in some dadgum dark mud. Id like to see it after it is turned too!!!!!!!!:hookup:


----------



## windyridgebowman (Oct 4, 2013)

Keith said:


> I have turned some oak from the swamps, it was a little more gray than this, Im going out on a limb and saying it is oak too. Must have been in some dadgum dark mud. Id like to see it after it is turned too!!!!!!!!:hookup:



I may have to send Ray a piece or two to turn.


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 4, 2013)

Oh boy, Oh boy.

Ray


----------



## windyridgebowman (Oct 6, 2013)

I tried to take some better pic's of the grain. Found some with more brown in it near the center. Could it be Chestnut?


----------



## Kevin (Oct 6, 2013)

I just looked at some CN end grain and it does look similar but hard to be sure with your pics. If it is man you have some very rare wood right there brother. I would hang on to it until I knew for sure. I mean, how many of us have ever heard of "bog chestnut".


----------



## phinds (Oct 6, 2013)

The end grain pic seems to show rays that would definitely indicate oak, but the pic is too small to be sure.


----------



## windyridgebowman (Oct 7, 2013)

phinds said:


> The end grain pic seems to show rays that would definitely indicate oak, but the pic is too small to be sure.



Paul, PM me your address and I will send you a sample. My camera sucks, and I would really like to know what it is.


----------



## phinds (Oct 7, 2013)

windyridgebowman said:


> phinds said:
> 
> 
> > The end grain pic seems to show rays that would definitely indicate oak, but the pic is too small to be sure.
> ...



Done.


----------



## windyridgebowman (Oct 9, 2013)

phinds said:


> windyridgebowman said:
> 
> 
> > phinds said:
> ...


Your package went out today, should be there Friday.I threw a few pieces of spalted beech in with the mystery blank.


----------



## phinds (Oct 10, 2013)

windyridgebowman said:


> Your package went out today, should be there Friday.I threw a few pieces of spalted beech in with the mystery blank.



Sounds good. Thanks.


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 10, 2013)

Chuck, got the Black wood today. We will see what it does in a day or two. Thanks,

Ray


----------



## windyridgebowman (Oct 11, 2013)

ironman123 said:


> Chuck, got the Black wood today. We will see what it does in a day or two. Thanks,
> 
> Ray


 Between you and Paul, I should know what it is ,and how it turns. I may have to go mud diving if it's worth it. lol. I need more green hedge anyways.


----------



## phinds (Oct 12, 2013)

It's definitely oak.

I was getting schizophrenic while I was sanding it down because the face grain was clearly oak and the end grain was clearly NOT oak. Turns out the reason the end grain didn't look like oak is because the contrast of the rays to the rest of the wood is almost totally obscured by the darkening of the wood and I couldn't even SEE the damned things without a loupe. BUT ... you can clearly see in these two end grain closeup shots that it is oak after all.

[attachment=32578][attachment=32579]
*Click to enlarge, then you can see the rays clearly*


Charles, thanks for the spalted beech "packing peanuts" --- they'll make a couple of nice additions to my site (as will the bog oak, of course).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## windyridgebowman (Oct 12, 2013)

phinds said:


> It's definitely oak.
> 
> I was getting schizophrenic while I was sanding it down because the face grain was clearly oak and the end grain was clearly NOT oak. Turns out the reason the end grain didn't look like oak is because the contrast of the rays to the rest of the wood is almost totally obscured by the darkening of the wood and I couldn't even SEE the damned things without a loupe. BUT ... you can clearly see in these two end grain closeup shots that it is oak after all.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the I.D Paul. Glad you liked the packing. So I can call it BBO for baby bog oak?It's not nearly old enough to be mature Bog oak. lol. Chuck.


----------



## windyridgebowman (Nov 4, 2013)

Ironman123 made this pen for me out of the black swamp 

 

 

 oak. Thanks Ray for the pen and Paul for the I.D. sorry about the pic quality, the pen is awesome.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

